# Provo River



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm a beginner fly fisherman and I'm going to fish the Provo tomorrow. Just wondering if the lower or middle would be better for newbies and any other tips or areas that would work out for someone who's still learning to cast. And also what flies might work best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

This is my opinion: I think the Middle would be best for you. There are a lot of guys up there that will help you--just ask. The Heber Valley Fly Fishing Festival is going on today and tomorrow so swing in. Lots of free seminars and help. Have fun. Here is the information link:http://www.gohebervalley.com/HV_Fly_Fishing_Festival:D


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

The lower is the cause of a lot of frustration for new fly fishers. A lot of moss this time of year anyway. Go to the middle.


----------

